# It Finally Has Happened!!!!!!!!



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awww - he is cute! what kind of dog again?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

He is mixed with a husky and GSD and has a small percent wolf in him
I was told. He was an adoption, I just love him! Thanks!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he looks like a sibe husky to me he is so pretty


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awwwwwww, yay for upright ears LoL. How old is he again MM ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

aww he is really cute ! I always see husky and gsd mixes and they always look so beautiful.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

My brother has a hybrid puppy that he reminds me of but my brothers pup is darker. His dog is Malamute X Gsd.

I'll post some pics of his dog from puppy till full grown









This was the first photo I ever saw of Cain.










Such a charmer









I went to visit my brother and his puppy after I found the *perfect* toy for him! It's his "mini-me".


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

A very grown up Cain, that's my brothers other dog Max, a white German Shepherd. I took this photo for him last time I was visiting.


----------

